
A man is about to launch himself in his rocket to prove the earth is flat - altstar
http://www.smh.com.au/technology/technology-news/a-man-is-about-to-launch-himself-in-his-homemade-rocket-to-prove-the-earth-is-flat-20171122-gzqrgr.html
======
chrisbennet
Once he sees the curvature of the earth with his own eyes, I bet still won’t
believe the earth is round.

~~~
Cheyana
I'm sure he already knows the earth is round. Marketing is a wonderful thing.

